# Spachteltechnik



## charlies (12. Januar 2009)

Ciao zusammen,

ich bin echt am verzweifeln, ich suche schon seit Tagen nach einem Tutorial, Textur oder sowas in der Art, aber bisher komplett erfolglos. Ich hoffe Ihr koennt mir da vll weiter helfen.

Ich mache grad eine Homepage fuer einen Bekannten, dieser verkauft Badekeramik und hat seinen Laden renoviert. Fast alle Waende haben eine sogenannte Spachteltechnik. Jetzt wollte ich so den Spachtel Stil beigehalten und auch in die Page einbauen, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich solche Texturen anfertigen kann.

Hier habe ich ein Template gefunden was dem ziemlich nahe kommt.

Ich danke euch im Voraus

Cheers
charlies


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Hi, hast du schon versucht davon Fotos zu machen und einfach diese zu verwenden? Ansonsten geht das doch in die "Grunge"richtung.

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## charlies (12. Januar 2009)

Ciao

Ne Foto machen wuerde nicht gehen, habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Ich moechte da daraus vll noch Buttons und anderes Zeug machen. Ich sollte es schon selber erstellen koennen und so formen wie ich es mag, ein Foto waere ja nur eine quadratische Textur.

Ich hab mal einfach nach "Grunge" get und wow, glaube das was ich gesucht habe, sind aufjedenfall gute Sachen bei, mal gucken ob ich das davon verwenden kann.

Wirklich vielen dank

Cheers
charlies


----------



## Taiwaz (12. Januar 2009)

Ich würde auch zu dem Foto tendieren. Was so Textureffekte oft verstärkt oder sie ranziger aussehen lässt ist die Ebene zu duplizieren und auf "Hartes Licht" zu stellen.

Wenn es aber unbedingt Photoshop sein muss:

Du kannst mit den Bordmitteln von Photoshop einen plastischen Spachteleffekt erzielen.
Die "Aquarell und Kreide-Pinsel" eignen sich in Verbindung mit dem Einstellungseffekt "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief" ganz gut dazu.
Einfach damit ein wenig rumspielen.

Illustrator bietet auch einige Standard-Pinsel in der Richtung. Die kannst du sogar als Smart-Objekt platzieren.

Ich denke das ist eine ganz gute Basis auf der man aufbauen kann.


----------

